# Happy bunny



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just picked up my new A Class 9 series Rapido and I have to say I'm very impressed with the PDI quality and handover from Wokingham Motorhomes. Very impressive customer service and no faults spotted as yet so I am a very happy bunny .

I remember picking up my new Autotrail Dakota from Spinneys three years ago ...... what a difference in quality standards and customer service.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hope you have many happy miles in it. Any pics?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Hope you have many happy miles in it. Any pics?


It's new, so probably looks the same as the on-line brochure, you lazy git:wink2::laugh:


----------

